# Solved: WLAN light not appearing on Router. HELP?



## ickabodcrane540 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello there. I am very new to the site and would like to take the opportunity to say thank you for reading up on my forum. Now, onto the question.

Well, I recently purchased a new ipod Touch for my birthday and planned on using Wi-Fi internet for my touch when I'm around the house. My sister had a router that had not before been in much use, the *WRT54G Linksys router*; so to save money we decided to use that. Well, we plugged in the router on October 7th, (friday) and everything was working -- we had Wifi connection; the *WLAN* light on the Linksys router was lit up. Now, last night, October 8th, right before going to bed I shut down my computer and I unplugged my computer cable. I did not unplugg the router. This morning, as soon as I turned back on my computer, as soon as it was done booting up I noticed the WLAN button on the router was not lit up. I immediately pulled out my ipod and it said that I was not connected to Wifi. All day I have been unplugging the router/modem, replugging them in, only to find that the WLAN button is still not lighting. The other buttons on the router - '*power*', '*internet*', and '*1*' (out of 1, 2, 3, 4) *are* lit. I have only tried rebooting the modem/router/computer *once,* which was about ten minutes ago and still *nothing* helped.

*Is there any way to get my Wifi back?* The router is pretty much brand new, having never really been in use to begin with. Please help ASAP - Thank you very much. 
Ickabod.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset the router to factory default settings. If the wireless still does not work the router is defective.


----------



## ickabodcrane540 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you VERY much TerryNet for the help! It turned out my router is a defective one and it ISN'T as new as I thought it was. Will be picking up a new router tomorrow. Thanks again to Techguy.org and TerryNet! :-D


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is some very good firmware available for that router, so unless the problem with it is physical, it is a classic and probably fixable. It will also allow you to increase the transmitter power.

DD-WRT Firmware

(You can even run Linux on that router )


----------

